# So does size matter in a fight ?



## crazydiamond (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 31, 2015)

All thing being equal, yes.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 1, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


>



Does size matter? yes, but not always in a good way.  This goes for being smaller or bigger.  Being big is intimidating but it also means that the person has to carry the weight of the extra muscle.


----------



## kuniggety (Nov 1, 2015)

No. 1: Bjornnson is a strongman and not a fighter. No. 2: it was obvious that heads shits were not allowed so McGregor had this giant target to hit while Bjornnson basically had to crouch/punch at belt level to hit anything. 

There's a reason they have weight classes... For equally skilled folks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2015)

Any attribute you bring to a fight matters.  Size, strength, speed, etc.


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 1, 2015)

I thought I saw a moment where he had McGregor's head in his large hands (ala the Viper fight from G.O.T)..... in fact the fight kind of reminded me of the fake fight in Game of Thrones.

But all in fun..it was just two guys playing around sparing....


----------



## Buka (Nov 1, 2015)

The man that first quoted "The bigger they are the harder they fall" wasn't a fighter.

The bigger they are, *the harder they hit*. Don't take that _harder they fall_ nonsense too seriously. At least don't count on it.


----------



## kuniggety (Nov 1, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


> I thought I saw a moment where he had McGregor's head in his large hands (ala the Viper fight from G.O.T).....



I saw that too... I wonder if he did it on purpose as an homage to the infamous fight scene.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 1, 2015)

Buka said:


> The man that first quoted "The bigger they are the harder they fall" wasn't a fighter.
> 
> The bigger they are, *the harder they hit*. Don't take that _harder they fall_ nonsense too seriously. At least don't count on it.


Nah, the quote is just incomplete. If you're competing in judo against a heavyweight who commits all the way to throwing you, then the full quote should be "the bigger they fall *on top of you*."


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 1, 2015)

Buka said:


> The man that first quoted "The bigger they are the harder they fall" wasn't a fighter.
> 
> The bigger they are, *the harder they hit*. Don't take that _harder they fall_ nonsense too seriously. At least don't count on it.



But then again there's  "what have you got when you have two small balls in your hand? Answer - a man's undivided attention...."


----------



## Rmada (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## BryceSPQR (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, size does matter. I was pretty confident when I was younger that it did NOT matter... this is how I found out that I was wrong.

At the time I was 17 (when I got my shodan) I weighed 135... soaking wet. As I went to college and got a job afterwards, I decided to gain some weight to attract girls. Honesty is important right...  

All the while, I continued training martial arts. Over the course of the next ten years, I put on about 60 pounds of muscle. From lifting and growing up I suppose. I didn't get slow or awkward, I just became stronger. In many ways, I even got faster.

There is a reason that there are size divisions in professional fighting institutions... it is because size matters. Not saying an exceptional fighter couldn't beat someone bigger than him... just saying it makes a difference.

www.northernshotokan.com


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 16, 2016)

That dudes a Monster


----------



## Skaw (Jan 16, 2016)

As my ex-gf said, yes


----------



## LeftchopFTW (Feb 1, 2016)

Crazymonster!

Great thread and great topic.

Does size matter? 

Let me tell you it 100% does, I am a twin and my brother is massive! really long! and strong! a lot more veiny too!

I first noticed in the shower I was in awe how can he be my twin? He is so more manly!

As the water dripped down his chest making a way like an arrow I couldnt help but notice his throbbing muscles.

What I am saying is size definitely matters.


----------



## Lameman (Mar 23, 2016)

There is no such thing as an advantage, only opponants you don't know how to fight. Size only matters if you don't know how to fight someone that size. Being 6'5" 300+ pounds. I understand both its strengths and weaknesses. But I started fighting at the age of 4 fighting 12 year olds. Mostly, don't let tthem get in your head, fight intelligently. As Sun Tzu said, allways choose the field of battle. Never play their game, make them play yours. Pick a field that favours your strengths and doesn't allow them to use theirs.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 23, 2016)

Size can matter both big and small. What makes the difference is how you use your size to your advantage, your skill level, your endurance, your determination, and weapons. So let's say I had to face that big guy, first I would try to run, look for barriers to put between him, next I'm looking for a weapon or using a weapon I have on me, if I have to fight him head on I am not trading blows with him as he could hit harder, I am thinking of tripping him or some how taking his legs out and going for a mount position and going for a choke.


----------



## Buka (Mar 23, 2016)

Size matters, so does everything else said on this thread, some good stuff there.

And, of course, there's the old adage about it ain't about the size of the dog in the fight. Or the way it looks.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 23, 2016)

Buka said:


> Size matters, so does everything else said on this thread, some good stuff there.
> 
> And, of course, there's the old adage about it ain't about the size of the dog in the fight. Or the way it looks.


I guess wolves taste like carrots


----------



## marques (Mar 23, 2016)

More seriously, reach matters. And the weight increases the advantage of reach. Height without reach is not an advantage. That for stand up fight. (source: Fightnomics)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 23, 2016)

Of course size matters. But it's just one of a thousand things (including luck) that matter, and any one of them can determine the outcome.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 24, 2016)

Interesting we used Connor mcgregor as the example considering he just went up a weight class and got beat.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Interesting we used Connor mcgregor as the example considering he just went up a weight class and got beat.


By another big *** dude. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_D (Mar 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Interesting we used Connor mcgregor as the example considering he just went up a weight class and got beat.


He actually went up two weight classes.  He is the featherweight champion, (145Lbs) and fought at welterweight (170lbs)  skipping lightweight (155lbs).  Havign said that, he lost due to his opponents superior skill at BJJ.  Diaz has been doing BJJ for 16 years, and runs a BJJ school with his brother.  Up until the point he was submitted he was winning, so I don't see how his weight had anything to do with his opponent having superior BJJ skills.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 24, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> He actually went up two weight classes.  He is the featherweight champion, (145Lbs) and fought at welterweight (170lbs)  skipping lightweight (155lbs).  Havign said that, he lost due to his opponents superior skill at BJJ.  Diaz has been doing BJJ for 16 years, and runs a BJJ school with his brother.  Up until the point he was submitted he was winning, so I don't see how his weight had anything to do with his opponent having superior BJJ skills.



Up until the point he was submitted he was winning?


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Up until the point he was submitted he was winning?


Looked that way to me.   He didn't like the Stockton slap, though, and got caught coming in.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 24, 2016)

Steve said:


> Looked that way to me.   He didn't like the Stockton slap, though, and got caught coming in.



So that he had gassed himself trying to knock Diaz out didn't factor in. Or that he was chin parrying punches well before he got taken to the ground?


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> , so I don't see how his weight had anything to do with his opponent having superior BJJ skills.


didnt have enough butt behind his strikes to make them effective against a much bigger guy


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2016)

drop bear said:


> So that he had gassed himself trying to knock Diaz out didn't factor in. Or that he was chin parrying punches well before he got taken to the ground?


I think all of that.   One thing that we know for sure is that it wasn't his weight cut.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2016)

Connor was beaten because of Nates size, striking ability which eventually set up the rear naked choke as Connor panicked going for the takedown.  Nate is a superior grappler due to fantastic BJJ skills but.... his size and striking led to the demise of McGregor.


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2016)

McGregor cut back down to size by Diaz at UFC 196

A pretty good article on the fight, and a good summary.


----------



## Buka (Mar 25, 2016)

That was a good article. 

So nice seeing Sports Illustrated, ESPN etc paying attention to MMA. Martial Arts has come a long way in the last twenty years.


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 28, 2016)

Despite what your main squeeze has tried to tell you, size definitely matters.


----------



## MAfreak (Mar 28, 2016)

as long as we can't overcome physics, size does matter.
when i was cross sparring bigger guys i sometimes got in their front guillotine choke or neck crank just because of the size. i hated it so much i can't put into words. however in self defense at least there is the possibility of dirty fighting like with groin strikes. no matter how big or muscular, there are no muscles. in my specific example this would have been a chance, because i could have reached the groin good from there. in the early ufc this also was legal and there were no weight classes. now there are weight classes and dirty fighting isn't legal anymore. so i'd say in most cases (not all, like always, and there are examples for it in mma) size/weight would win, especially in sports.


----------

